# Clomid Unsupervised?



## Donna11 (Jun 16, 2012)

Has anyone taken Clomid unsupervised or without the follicle tracking? 
I found alot of "anecdotal evidence" that Clomid can be successful in cases like mine (unexplained infertility - OH sperm fine, my blood tests fine and all clear on Hycosy). 
I could not get prescribed Clomid as I was told "it's only for ladies not ovulating", hence I obtained some through desperation. I took it this cycle (days 5-9) and I'm now halfway through my TWW and know the Clomid did something as I have had unusual symptoms (light spotting, abdominal gas/bloating, had a much heavier feeling of PMT around ovulating day).
I'm aware of the risks including hyperstimulation, just wanted to know how common or uncommon it is to take it without prescription or follow-up (I'm awaiting the one cycle of IVF I'm entitled to in my NHS area, and wanted to give myself another option.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Donna,

I had unexplained infertility for 4 years and had stopped ovulating.  I was on clomid for 9 months, but still never achieved a pregnancy.  In all honesty, if you are already ovulating then it probably won't help at all.

Be very careful, as a woman posted recently about self prescribing it and she ended up in hospital.  

I would concentrate more on your forthcoming IVF cycle.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Donna11 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Stacey,
Just feel so desperate after 8 years trying, childless (1 BFP in that time which soon became a MC). Only got my NHS referral for IVF last week, funnily enough it's Chaucer the same place you're going to (I live in Gillingham).
I read alot of threads of people in the US with unexplained/male fertility issues where Clomid helped them, so I felt it was better than doing nothing.
Good Luck at Chaucer. xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Donna,

Infertility is really hard and I can understand totally how you feel, 8 years is a very long time to have been TTC.

When you are ready, there is a thread for The Chaucer under South East further down the home page and there are a few of us going through treatment.

Pop over and say Hello.

X


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

Donna I've actually taken it unsupervised last month. I've got some left over from when I was prescribed it by the hosp before my IVF referral. I have a 6 month wait until my next IVF go and wanted to at least be trying something and knew someone who ended up with twins having taken clomid after her failed IVF. Tbh though when I was taking clomid 'officially' the hosp NEVER monitored me they simply gave me 6 months supply and told me to come back in 4 months. I didn't hve any check ups or scans so it was all estimation. I didn't ven know if the clomid was making me ovulate or if it was when. Might be why it failed.

Xx


----------



## Joy123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Donna, 
I am on my 1st round of clomid although mine is prescribed I'm not entitled to scanning or blood tests which is so frustrating as I'm just estimating timing etc. I feel like its doing something as I never ovulate and my overies feel really heavy and twingy all the time. 
I don't blame you for getting them outside of the NHS, they arnt overly helpful - just told me to come back in 6 months. Feel a little fobbed off with all these other women saying they get scans to tell them when they will ovulate. 
Just wish I could see what's going on inside me! 
Good luck- hope it works before your ivf date comes along x


----------



## Donna11 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Joy and Vicky, thanks for your replies!!!
Well guess what... BFP today!!!! And it's definitely the Clomid that did it. I won't say what my emotions are right now as my one and only other pregnancy ended in miscarriage...but...
Your posts highlighted some things to me
1) don't you use ovulation prediction to check when you are ovulating?? You can get them dead cheap on eBay for lots of them. They are really useful, I found out that I don't naturally ovulated until about day 16 which is fairly late on
2)as a result of being a late ovulator I started to take vitamin b6 because I read it can help with that
3)I took a pregnancy test the day my period was due - it was negative - and then a few hours later my period came. I had a 7 day period, I took a pregnancy test on the 3rd day of my period (don't ask me why - I'm OCD), then I took one today which is what you could call day 8 and it's positive. I want to highlight this because I never used to know that you could get a period and negative pregnancy tests and then still be pregnant. Supposing I'd taken Clomid again this month like I was planning to? I have no idea what it would do to someone already pregnant
4)Clomid might not work for everyone and there's a risk I might miscarry, but in terms of getting me pregnant IT HAS WORKED FOR ME and was 100% worth the risk. I'd take it unsupervised again

Wishing you both lots and lots of ** babydust **


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

Donna11 sorry to see it hasn't ended well but yes you got pg by it.  I'd use ops whist I was on clomid but tht was 2 years ago an unfortunately m on the IVF roller coaster now.  I don't ovulate every month end found th opts really expensive but I'll definitely look them up on eBay  (thanks for that tip)

Can I suggest that as this is your second mc before you embark on IVF you look st having immunes testing. I've had 3 mc (natural pg) and 2 failed IVF. I now know I've got immunes issues..jut don't tell your IVF clinic if it's nhs they not like it.

Good luck  

X


----------

